
Dark Castle and Macintosh System 6 Emulator - Bud
https://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/macplus-darkcastle/
======
lectrick
I can't tell you how happy this makes me. This game was LEGENDARYYYYY back in
the day. I remember the day I got it in 1986, I was 14. Incredibly hard,
incredibly addictive. And it showed off the Mac's digitized sound and high-res
screen long before PC's had the former.

Trivia- This was actually the very first game in history to use WASD, I
believe. (Even though this copy doesn't default to it, the original one did.)

I don't hear audio. Is there audio? The audio was one of the best parts of
this game!

~~~
kbutler
Trivia seems inaccurate.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arrow_keys#WASD_keys](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arrow_keys#WASD_keys)
states that Wizardy (1981) used WASD first.

~~~
lectrick
Looks like MORIA (1975) predates even that. Damn.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moria_(PLATO)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moria_\(PLATO\))

------
crocal
It always strikes me how often these "old" games stimulate imagination and
satisfy the soul much more than all these µ%*$ "candy-crush-pay-per-view"
stuff I see all over the place.

~~~
chasing
There are plenty of new games that are evocative and stimulate the
imagination. I'd suggest not getting too caught up in the enormous mass of
Candy Crush exploitative garbage out there (which, there was a metric shit-ton
of crappy games in the 1980s, too).

Pay attention to stuff like Journey, the Portal series, Limbo, Device 6, etc.
-- the games that people will look back upon nostalgically when _they 're_
complaining about how games made in the 2040s lack the imagination of the
games of their youth.

~~~
Joeri
Exactly this. A while back I was looking at old copies of defunct gaming
magazines from my youth, and the thing that struck me was how most of the
games in there were crap, and are now buried under so much landfill. We only
remember the memorable. I actually think we're living in a gaming golden age
right now, with more good games coming out than ever before.

------
chris_wot
That Mac Classic emulator booted on Safari on my iPhone 5s in about 5 seconds.
A Mac Classic took up to several minutes to boot! Remarkable.

------
Lazare
Oh man, that brings back memories. I used to play Dark Castle on my father's
Compaq Portable III (a giant semi-portable suitcase of a machine, with a tiny
amber screen). Viciously hard game as I recall (as so many were bath then).

------
twic
I didn't even open up Dark Castle. Looking at the Scrapbook was enough to take
me back!

------
lips
Fantastic. This also led me to find that the entire trilogy is available on
the App store. Now all I need is "Continuum," and some grape Crush, and I can
pretend I'm 14.

------
hugh4
Dark Castle was pretty good, but of they could get Crystal Quest...

------
robterrell
This game was a real problem for me in college -- it arrived around the end of
the term and I definitely scored lower on several exams due to being unable to
stop playing it.

------
gurgeous
Love this game and the sequel. So innovative.

Fun fact - Jonathan Gay, the creator of Dark Castle, went on to create Flash.
If you squint a bit you can see the lineage from Dark Castle leading directly
to Flash.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Gay](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Gay)

------
trimbo
Love it!

Who's up for a game of Maze Wars?

------
lolive
I had always thought the intro music of both Dark Castle and Beyond Dark
Castle were supreme. And then I discovered it was written by a guy called
Bach. My (musical) life was changed forever.

PS: I was 9 at that time :)

